# Cut-off time for booking AGR Sleeper reservation?



## Texan Eagle (May 1, 2014)

Is there any cut-off time by when I need to make a sleeper reservation if I am using AGR points? If a train has roomettes still available, can I make the AGR reservation even one day before the journey, or morning of the day of journey if the train departs in the evening?

I specifically need to know this for LD trains sleeper reservations.


----------



## Ryan (May 1, 2014)

When the train departs, as long as there are rooms available.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 1, 2014)

Texan Eagle said:


> Is there any cut-off time by when I need to make a sleeper reservation if I am using AGR points? If a train has roomettes still available, can I make the AGR reservation even one day before the journey, or morning of the day of journey if the train departs in the evening?
> 
> I specifically need to know this for LD trains sleeper reservations.


Yes if there is a room available no matter what the Bucket(its always the same amount of points for the zone(s) you want the Award for)you can book it through an AGR Agent (not on line or your phone) up until the Departsure Time of the Train!


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 1, 2014)

If you book with an AGR agent any time before departure, you should have the e-ticket by email almost as soon as you're off the phone with the agent, maybe even while you are still talking with them!


----------



## Texan Eagle (May 1, 2014)

Wow this is good to know. I am in a limbo right now about booking a sleeper AGR ticket and my plans might get finalized only a week before travel date, so just wanted to be sure I can still book it.

I got worried because I also want to book a mileage ticket on US Airways and they threw at me a $75 "last minute booking" surcharge for booking any mileage travel that is less than 15 days from the day of booking


----------



## the_traveler (May 1, 2014)

With AGR, there is *NO (-0-)* "late minute booking fee" (or any other fee)!


----------



## Steve4031 (May 4, 2014)

I once canceled one agr sleeper reservation so I could use those points on a same day departure of 49 from nyp-chi. This was accomplished less than 3 hours before departure.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Texan Eagle (May 5, 2014)

Follow-up question- if I book an AGR sleeper itinerary now and have to cancel it, what is the cut-off time for that, and will I get 100% of my points back? I found this answer on AGR website but it does not say if 100% of the points are refunded or if there is any penalty.


----------



## Ryan (May 5, 2014)

No penalty, 100% refund.

They tried to make changes to this a while back and rolled back due to backlash, so it may change in the future.


----------



## the_traveler (May 5, 2014)

The time limit to cancel is before the train departs! 

If the train departs at 10:52, if you cancel at 10:51 you get 100% of your points back (most times before you hang up you'll see them in your account).If you cancel at 10:53, you get -0- points back!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 5, 2014)

I believe the generic cutoff is the local _scheduled_ departure time for most trips. Except for the period between 12:00AM and 5:00AM Eastern Time when the AGR desk is closed. If the train is late then the refund may follow a different set of rules depending on how late the train is.


----------



## PeterKsfo (May 22, 2014)

I did a spontaneous trip a few months ago, booking BOS-CHI-OKJ the day before travel. I didn't have any trouble making the booking, but found that I had been "profiled" for doing so. - My boyfriend and I were questioned about our travel plans by security officers train side in Reno along the way. They were initially going to search out room, but after hearing that we were also airline employees (showed my airline ID) and often get standby travel on short notice, and also did the train in one direction, they were satisfied with our explanation.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 22, 2014)

PeterKsfo said:


> I did a spontaneous trip a few months ago, booking BOS-CHI-OKJ the day before travel. I didn't have any trouble making the booking, but found that I had been "profiled" for doing so. - My boyfriend and I were questioned about our travel plans by security officers train side in Reno along the way. They were initially going to search out room, but after hearing that we were also airline employees (showed my airline ID) and often get standby travel on short notice, and also did the train in one direction, they were satisfied with our explanation.


Most of my tickets on Amtrak have been shot notice trips. A day before departure. An hour before. Even a few minutes in some cases. But I've never been questioned about this, including when traveling through the "biggest little drug war" in Reno. I hope this is not a new trend that will start making trips on Amtrak a lot less appealing.


----------

